# Tablero de auto. Pegar flex LCD



## elbrujo (Ene 12, 2010)

Tengo un tablero de auto que se me despego el flex que va del lado del circuito impreso. En otros dispositivos viene soldado o con un conector mecanico de presion. Justo en este venia pegado.. 

En principio, compre un pegamento del tipo electrico, pero no me anime a pegarlo desde el momento que si es electrico, me pondra en corto toda la linea del display. Desconozco de que modo y si es selectivo el pegamento que es utilizado para tal fin.

El flex es de 30 pistas muuy juntas.. separar el mismo seria de chino..

Alguno conoce como es el procedimiento para pegar y con que pegamento se realiza?


----------



## Limbo (Ene 21, 2010)

Buenas,

Mira esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/pantalla-mp4-destrozada-puede-substituir-29980/

Yo pregunte lo mismo y hay estan las respuestas.
Estare atento a este tema por si dan una solucion.

Saludoos!


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 21, 2010)

Gracias Limbo, te cuento que por el momento lo solucione desde lo mecanico. Presente el flex sobre la placa impresa y con 3 anclajes, dos tornillos con tuerca y uno fijo al medio en configuracion de triangulo, le puse un burlete de goma para que no lo lastime al apretar una pieza de plastico que hice a medida lo tengo andando hace meses, a la espera de encontrar la tecnologia de como se pega...


----------



## fixtoc2006 (Abr 17, 2011)

Fuera de nuestro alcance mira este enlace
http://knol.google.com/k/how-to-repair-damaged-flexible-flat-cable-from-lcd-displays#


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 17, 2011)

Interesante aporte sabia que era algo asi pero lo tenia en mi imaginacion de verlo.. ahora lo confirmo.. quien tiene esa maquina.. si supieras como lo arregle.. y anda OK bien de crioyo..


----------

